# How to find a sponsor - any website suggestions?



## leolion2177 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

I have been searching for websites that advise where to look for a sponsor but cant find anything? Anyone any advice. Is there any sites that you know of that advertise employers looking for sponsors?

Thanks in advance.

Leo


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Leo, 

I know that Liana Allen mentioned a website earlier this year but I can't remember what it was but if you hunt through her posts you may find it. 

Most people seem to go to migration expos and meet the companies there. 

Have you thought of regional sponsorship? I know a few members are heading to South Australia through that...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## leolion2177 (Jan 30, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Have you thought of regional sponsorship? I know a few members are heading to South Australia through that...
> 
> ...


Hi - yes would be interested in that but the same dilemma still applies - anyone know the appropriate websites?

Cheers


----------



## darrenking79 (Oct 22, 2008)

No joy on the websites???? seems that there does not appear to be a central database for this...


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

The website to go to is Work Aus: Home as this company specialises in finding work for overseas nationals.


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi
we went to the london expo at earls court their twice a year and my husband got a sponsorship and weve been hapilly living in brisbane for nearly 16 months you can find details on the web
hope that helps 
Julie


----------



## mikta (Nov 17, 2008)

HI Leo, 

What industry do you have experience in?

Cheers, 

Mikta 

Manager - Precision International Recruitment
[email protected]


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

mikta said:


> HI Leo,
> 
> What industry do you have experience in?
> 
> ...


Dear Mikta,

This is Manish.I am siebel/CRM specialist with more than 5 yrs of experience.Have sent you my resume in mail.Thanks for considering my CV

Manish


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

Also try Next Step Australia they can help with sponsorship and also help with putting you in touch with the right people.


----------

